# Gopro and Phone freezing dead



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Any ways to keep technology from freezing in under 20 degrees. I already put my things in a sock but after an hour of riding I have to go back to the lodge to warm them up. Any ideas would help


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

gopro: tape a hand warmer to the back. 

phone: put it in your midlayer pockets.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Unplugging is very satisfying 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Keep them in the inside pocket of your jacket not outside.
Keep it close to your body as possible.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

If your phone is dying at like 40% due to cold, and it's an iphone, it's a known bug in iOS 10 that they are working on, the current software update installed in diagnostic program that is supposed to figure it out so they can fix in the next one. My wife runs outside in the cold with the phone in her hand and has been having this issue, I contacted apple and they explained it. Her phone dies at 39% every time.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

coreysloan said:


> Any ways to keep technology from freezing in under 20 degrees. I already put my things in a sock but after an hour of riding I have to go back to the lodge to warm them up. Any ideas would help


Who are you with that you get service on a mountain? I have Verizon, and due to the weather/cold temperatures I can't keep a charge or a signal.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Kaladryn said:


> If your phone is dying at like 40% due to cold, and it's an iphone, it's a known bug in iOS 10 that they are working on, the current software update installed in diagnostic program that is supposed to figure it out so they can fix in the next one. My wife runs outside in the cold with the phone in her hand and has been having this issue, I contacted apple and they explained it. Her phone dies at 39% every time.


This is fascinating. Last year I videoed a run with my iPhone 6 in hand and I found it shut off near the bottom. Admittedly, my hand was pretty fucking cold, too, so I didn't blame it. But, when I put it in my pocket and let it warm up, it came back up with something right around 40%. I think it happened one other time as well. It definitely has to get really cold, though. When I keep it in a jacket pocket, even an outer pocket, it doesn't die on me until the battery really runs down.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Stop using dumb IPhone. Never had an issue with android phone not working in cold. IPhone are garbage.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> Stop using dumb IPhone. Never had an issue with android phone not working in cold. IPhone are garbage.


Lol.That sounds about as intelligent as: Stop using dumb snowboard. Never scorpioned on skis. Snowboard are dumb.

I use an iPhone for a lot of reasons and prefer it to an Android phone, but I don't think you are dumb or using garbage if you don't. People who get worked up about another brand of phone are some of the worst idiots out there. Don't tell me you are one of those people!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

All my friends constantly bitching about their phones battery draining or phone just dying on the mountain. They all have lame iPhones. Just saying it as it is brah.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Winter_Lion said:


> Who are you with that you get service on a mountain? I have Verizon, and due to the weather/cold temperatures I can't keep a charge or a signal.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I have Sprint but my service is fine because will have things called hills in Ohio so it doesn't matter haha


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Winter_Lion said:


> Who are you with that you get service on a mountain? I have Verizon, and due to the weather/cold temperatures I can't keep a charge or a signal.


One thing to consider is that your phone uses a lot of power in weak/low cell-signal areas just trying to connect to nearby towers. If you don't need cell service, throw it in airplane mode to greatly extend your battery life.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

buy the "toe" warmer version of the hand warmers. they have an adhesive you can simply slap it to the back of your phone, right against the battery.

problem solved.

if its cold cold, putting this new heat source in a chest pocket provides a little boost of core warmth.

*everyone should get away from their fruit phones, but we get it, not everyone is into technology, plus you already bought in years ago. if there's one thing you have in common its blind and unwavering committment. maybe its itunes, i dont know. (not being spiteful, just saying how I see this one small area of things, ok yea i'm a shit but u know its like fun)






we all think we are like the dude, but irl i'm alot more like walter


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

AmberLamps said:


> All my friends constantly bitching about their phones battery draining or phone just dying on the mountain. They all have lame iPhones. Just saying it as it is brah.


All my friends constantly bitching about their phones battery draining or phone just dying on the mountain. They all have lame iPhones and Android phones. I don't have any problems carrying a 25$ dumb stick phone as it's battery lasts 3 weeks under normal usage. Just saying it as it is brah.

:blahblah:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

iPhone I'm guessing? Anyone I've heard with this problem, they seem to have an iPhone. I had an iPhone5 that I liked. It was pretty sturdy and served its purpose. That said, Android phones are generally built stronger, IMO. iPhone is still not using Gorilla Glass on their screens for some unknown reason... I can drop my Samsung Galaxy (S6 or S7) with no issues while a similar drop with an iPhone would result in a shattered back AND front glass. Seriously, who came up with the idea to have the back of the phones have glass too? Idiotic. Don't even get me started on the people who have to go out and get the newest iPhone every time it comes out...


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> iPhone I'm guessing? Anyone I've heard with this problem, they seem to have an iPhone. I had an iPhone5 that I liked. It was pretty sturdy and served its purpose. That said, Android phones are generally built stronger, IMO. iPhone is still not using Gorilla Glass on their screens for some unknown reason... I can drop my Samsung Galaxy (S6 or S7) with no issues while a similar drop with an iPhone would result in a shattered back AND front glass. Seriously, who came up with the idea to have the back of the phones have glass too? Idiotic. Don't even get me started on the people who have to go out and get the newest iPhone every time it comes out...


Exactly. Im still usimg my 3 year olg LG G3 and its still as good as the day I bought it. Been wanting a new phone but they still havent made a phone thats better than this. Iphones are a microcosm of whats wrong with America and people these days.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Just put it in your inner pocket and try not to get it out every 30 seconds.
I have iPhone 7 and so far it's holding up really well in cold even in outer pocket.

I lost my GoPro in Snowmass when the temp was 7F.
Glue gave out and flew off of my helmet somewhere along Bull Run.
I haven't bought a replacement yet.

Sometime it is liberating to just ride.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> iPhone is still not using Gorilla Glass on their screens for some unknown reason... I can drop my Samsung Galaxy (S6 or S7) with no issues while a similar drop with an iPhone would result in a shattered back AND front glass.


Second this. My 2yo Samsung Galaxy fell to hard ground countless times. The cover corners are decently chewed but the glass always held. 
It also never got killed in cold, wearing it in the front pants pocket; the Drift Ghost cam neither BTW.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

My iphone dies almost everytime I go, and I only take it out to text for like 15 seconds. I kind of want a Nokia now, you can't do anything to those bad boys.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My HTC One dies from being in my pants pocket, so it's not just an iPhone thing.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

thanks for the replies, will be trying out those adhesive hand-warmers


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Riding bw 14 and 26 deg. iPhone5s did fine, my Contour died after 2 hours instead.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Riding bw 14 and 26 deg. iPhone5s did fine, my Contour died after 2 hours instead.


Oh no, you had to go there. Now we're gonna be having fights between the GoPro people and the Contour people. Those people are locked into the GoPro ecosystem and use inferior cameras. Contour is ... gasp ... round. Oh Jesus it's never going to end.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Riding bw 14 and 26 deg. iPhone5s did fine, my Contour died after 2 hours instead.


dont pretend you have the same kind of iphone the rest of the plebs get.


----------



## Snowsafe420 (Jan 12, 2017)

AmberLamps said:


> All my friends constantly bitching about their phones battery draining or phone just dying on the mountain. They all have lame iPhones. Just saying it as it is brah.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Fucking LOL.:laugh2:


----------

